# Painting Steel Beam in semi protected exterior application



## Zrocket77 (Jun 3, 2019)

Hi All,
I need some help... I have an exterior steel beam that's up around ten feet high...20' long and 16" deep... it's holding up the second floor of a house it's been in place for 22 years and it was painted with red oxide primer and white Tremclad rust paint.... paint it's now flaking off. 
Top and front of beam is completely protected with framing and siding. Back and ends are exposed to rain and snow. Location is Toronto. I've grinded the steel beam down to metal (there are patches of rust below that are now ground smooth to touch) what would you recommend for cleaner, primer and paint....and how many coats. Much appreciated Alex.


----------



## ISellPaintInIdaho (Jan 3, 2018)

The best fix would be normal surface prep, a coat of PPG Amerlock 2 epoxy primer, and 2 coats PPG PSX 700 polysiloxane finish. This system will give you a 15-20 year fin


----------

